# Dec 63 deluxe lime stingray



## vastingray (Mar 7, 2013)

restored 63 deluxe stngray nos flambouyant lime paint  rechromed dated crank dated 4th quarter tires goodyear wingfoot on back,westwind on front 4th quarter, original bars and sissybar rechromed,rechromed headsetm nos s-2 36 spoke rear wheel nos center stamped s-7 on the front nos pedals,nice original seat


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet bike


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 7, 2013)

Super nice! love the color combo!


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 7, 2013)

*Seat question*

I'd assume it being late in the year the tuffed seat came out, was yours an original tuffed seat?
I've also seen the plain polos on 64's on plain j38's. Maybe it was a early deluxe option. Very nice Stinger.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 7, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> I'd assume it being late in the year the tuffed seat came out, was yours an original tuffed seat?
> I've also seen the plain polos on 64's on plain j38's. Maybe it was a early deluxe option. Very nice Stinger.




thank you yes the deluxes came with the tufted seats the standards came with the plain seats


----------



## RailRider (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the limes!


----------



## 51PANTHER (Jun 23, 2013)

Whats the value of the stingray since its been restored ?
I have a deluxe october 63' but i dont know wether to restore it or just
Clean it , its in rough shape though.
Any advice ? Thanks


----------

